# Avoiding Salmonella



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Avoiding Salmonella



> Baby chicks are cute, possibly even irresistible. You just want to pick them up and hold them close. If you, as an adult, are drawn to the fuzzy little cheepers, imagine how children feel. Put a kid near a pen filled with baby chickens and it is instantly open season for petting and touching. In fact, a local feed store near me does this every year, and every year they nearly have to pluck curious kids out of the holding pens for chicks, ducklings, and goslings.
> 
> View attachment 22779
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

